

MySpace To Open Office In San Francisco - pg
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/10/11/myspace-to-open-office-in-san-francisco

======
gibsonf1
A very nice development for SF. There does seem to be a growing trend of
programmers wanting to live in SF. The downside is that they then typically
have to commute south - thats been the case for the very large fleet of wifi
enabled Google buses for a while. (Which the new Google office solves). Apple
is about to launch their own fleet of buses to get their SF dwelling
programmers down south too.

I must admit, the Apple headquarters campus is a very unattractive set of
buildings, especially given Steve Jobs as CEO . (Although I think the building
program was done before his return.) It would be nice if Jobs decides that
living in style is as important as computing with style, and moved the HQ into
one of the many rising towers in the City. The more hackers in SF, the better.
:)

~~~
alaskamiller
Apple just bought a big plot of land from HP in Cupertino. They've spent a
good 50 million renovating 4 to 5 buildings out of a 12 building cluster. In 5
years, all 12 buildings will be torn down to make way for a brand new campus
extension from Infinite Loop. Going to SF? Hah!

~~~
gibsonf1
Thats unfortunate for them (in the sense of style) but obviously a sign that
they are expanding, which is good. The typical Valley IT campus surrounded by
parking and separate from any local experience, such as the ability to walk a
block or two to select from 20 different restaurants, is a bit depressing to
me. Being able to walk outside (and note the mode "walk" rather than being
forced to have to drive everywhere) and have a sophisticated cultural
experience outside of the cubicle is a key factor, for me, in staying mentally
fresh.

